# Weird gamer quirks - got one?



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I like the trend of 'positive' threads on heresy-online, so I thought I'd throw this one out there.

Whenever I move a tank, I feel the irrepressible urge to make _vroom vroom_ sound effects. I do the same thing when I cruise my Vendetta across the board, adding in a _whoooosh_ that I feel is pretty realistic sounding, honestly. 

Whenever I do this, my friends gape at me like I'm bat-shit-eating insane. Then again, one of these guys is the same one who decided to drop-pod assault me one game, only to realize he'd left his pods at home. His solution? Chug 6 beers and use the emptied bottles as stand-ins.

We can't be alone in this, can we?

What's your weird gamer quirk? (Criteria to meet is something unique to you that makes other people raise their eyebrows)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I have some nicely painted Dark Angels, and some not very nicely painted Dark Angels. All are serviceable, and I'm not embarrased to show them in public, but everyone has their favourites and I'm no different. I have a specific thing for my robed DA. Every time one dies, I will search across the board for a poorly-painted Angel and replace him with the robed model. My Dark Angel Veterans never truly die as long as there are 3 Tactical Marines left on the battlefield.

Also, whenever I start the Shooting Phase, I say 'Scootings'. Not sure where that particular habit came from.

Midnight


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Punishing bad dice by bitching at them, and setting them aside. I know a few gamers who do this.

My lists tend to be fairly symmetrical, though not always in obvious ways, to appease my OCD-like tendencies. Goes beyond just having numbers like 7 Plague Marines. Sometimes making my lists this way, or converting things in this same OCD fashion, causes me some anxiety. LOL @ myself.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I also make noises when moving certain types of units. I must do it so much that one of my regular opponents has picked up the habit. (Not sure if he realizes.). But it's fun to do sometimes. I also like to do thematic challenges. So if my Archon makes one, I'll say something like, "Face your death."


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I like to claim that my Exorcists are playing the 1812 Overture and the missiles are timed to replace the cannons....

And when Celestine doesn't get up during a game after going down I claim she's off having "tea time with the Emperor".

So yeah, I like to claim some silly things for fun.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

after a game I tend to nominate a legend and a Pillock from my army and ask my opponent to do the same.it's a pretty light hearted way to end a game and you normally get a few laughs from it


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Well as well as adding sound effects as well a group of fellas I gamed with all started to rub their handfull of dice against their crotch... we all eventually picked up the quirk believing it would result in better results.. It just made us loath to handle anyone elses dice :victory:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine is in army selection. I always come up with crazy ideas simply because I like modelling. As a result I now have a tiger striped marine force (complete with actual Tiger that I nuse as a Captain), an all plague Skaven force, a growing Nidzilla force (I like Godzilla movies ok?) as well as a Tomb Kings army that is themed around the entire force being able to move at least 7 inches a turn without magic.

That and a small growing White Scars legion army from the Forge World Horus Heresy book that is themed so everything moves about 12 inches in the movement phase as it is themed as an airborne force (the Assault Marines clamp themselves on the hulls of the attatched Stormeagles and Avenger Strike Fighters and disengage when needed. Like Gargloyles from parent Harridans).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I talk to my orks....a lot more than is healthy. i say hello to them when they are in their display cabinet and i walk in the room. On the board i'll let them know what i expect.
"Ok Pickit, you need to land that lobber round right on top of those scouts and kill one of them or the boys are going to get charged next turn and we don't want that to happen."
Sometimes i swear it makes a difference.
last game one of my prized units got more or less wiped out by shooting with the only model left being a standard boy named "I.C.P" (he has clown facepaint on). He got charged by an enemy nob with power klaw, i leant down and said "I.C.P , you're not going to take that are you? These guys have just kicked your buddies around and think they can run over here and claim your part of the battlefield. Kick his Ass!!".
3 attacks, 2 hits, 2 wounds and 2 failed armour saves later the nob was dead before he could strike. I.C.P failed a tank shock test next turn and fled the battlefield but i can forgive him that as he passed his last leadership test with a roll of 2.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I make the battles a lot more...cinematic, at least in my head.

Example: What's actually happening
Alright, So I move my Raider with chain snares over your unit of tactical marines, *rolls*, so that's 3 armour saves, *opponent rolls*, unlucky for you that's 2 marines dead.

Example: What's happening in my head
The Raider speeds towards the group of marines, before they can even react, a metal hook smashes through a marines visor, as a barbed chain wraps around the legs of another comrade, pulling them both away, leaving nothing but faded screams.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Playing Enya's 



 and/or excerpts from Sara Brightman's less classy and more offensive 



"

For most opponents, it is simply too and so I only do it when confronted with an especially annoying and/or hateful opponent. Otherwise I tend to zone out.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

When I play against Orks, and my opponent says he's going to fire a Rokkit, I compulsively sneak in "no, it's a MISSile" just before the die hits the table so he'll miss.

It works.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been playing daemons for so long that pretty much Tzeentch and Nurgle are practically my religious gods, and every drive on the way to the bunker before a tournament I offer up a prayer to whichever god I'm playing with. When I have my tzeentch list I offer my prayer to him full of promises to move the pawns in his great game and what not. With Nurgle I tend to offer up mortal felsh to inflict wondrous pestilence and disease. I make sure he'll have lots of new plaguebearers at his command.

It's pretty much become second nature, personally I think it gives me good luck


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to rest my testicles on my opponents miniature case before the game and explain that this is a yorkshire pre-Roman battle custom.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> I like to rest my testicles on my opponents miniature case before the game and explain that this is a yorkshire pre-Roman battle custom.


Is it the neighboring shire's custom to crush said testicles with a ballotine hammer?


----------



## Lepaca (Oct 19, 2011)

I almost never reroll dice that came up with a 1 but roll a fresh dice instead. 
Don't really know why it makes me feel better but it does.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure if it is a quirk as such but I always feel really bad when I play against Space Marines with my GK, I feel traitorous or something.

Except for Ultramarines, never any problem with shooting Ultramarines.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Lepaca said:


> I almost never reroll dice that came up with a 1 but roll a fresh dice instead.
> Don't really know why it makes me feel better but it does.


There is actually basis in fact for this one. You see people make the same mistake all the time.

If you pick up a die that has a 1 facing up, don't alter the facing, and then simply turn your hand 180 degrees so you drop the die instead of rolling it, you have a much greater chance of rolling a 1 than 1-in-6.

Every time you pick up dice, whatever you rolled last time, shake them in your hands before rolling again, that way you're more certain of an equal probability.

That probably comes under the heading of my gamer quirk - I roll dice properly! :laugh:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I like to rest my testicles on my opponents miniature case before the game and explain that this is a yorkshire pre-Roman battle custom.


Note to self, invest in a beartrap to guard my case if i'm ever going to have a battle with BnK.



Sethis said:


> There is actually basis in fact for this one. You see people make the same mistake all the time.
> 
> If you pick up a die that has a 1 facing up, don't alter the facing, and then simply turn your hand 180 degrees so you drop the die instead of rolling it, you have a much greater chance of rolling a 1 than 1-in-6.
> 
> ...


Actually it's a scientifically proven fact that the dice most of us use for warhammer are massively biased so this probably wouldn't help a lot. The indentations caused by the removal of the material used for the dots on the dice mean that not all faces have the same weight and surface area. Statistically dice with indented numbers and rounded corners roll 1's 29% of the time. 
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?65531-Do-you-roll-a-lot-of-1s-A-40k-must-read
Which is why vegas use square cornered, non indented, clear (so they can check for internal air bubbles) dice.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Actually the "science" employed in that example is flawed and proves almost nothing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Sadly, I don't think I have anything that's really a quirk at the table, I'm fairly normal, don't make sounds, just bullshit during the game, etc.

The one ritual (I suppose you could call it) would be bringing 2x 12 ounce or larger cans of energy drinks to the game and chugging them both before the end of turn 4.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Boc said:


> The one ritual (I suppose you could call it) would be bringing 2x 12 ounce or larger cans of energy drinks to the game and chugging them both before the end of turn 4.


That gets a big tick in the "quirk" box for me ! :grin:


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> That gets a big tick in the "quirk" box for me ! :grin:


Only if it turns his piss blue :laugh:

I always tend to make a big thing about dice rolling - like gathering up a ton of dice (if playing my nids that have just charged) and theatrically shaking them around before releasing them. I hate just dropping dice, I have to shake, rattle and roll :grin:


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

lol'ing so hard at these.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

I have a tendency to promote my models. If one of them goes above and beyond during the course of battle, I will reward them. Maybe a melta or plasma weapon instead of a Bolter, maybe just a touch up of the paint. If they ruled ass in CC, I will might give them a power melee weapons and promote them to Aspiring Champion. I mean I will actually take the model, demote the old AC, and convert the new badass, adding on as time goes on. 
Habit I picked up playing Blood Bowl. I had a Witchhunter model that killed so many Necrons once I had to convert him into Fabius Bile just to contain his awesomeness.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dunno if it's weird but I refuse to play a game when my own army isn't up to a decent standard of painting, which probably adds to why I never finish painting an army >.<


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

I have made similar threads on other forums so I wanted to get in on this. I don't play the board game of WH40k so I hope this is okay.

When I play games on PC I have to have a movie running in the background on my TV. Even though I cannot hear it I can see it peripherally. It is just something that I do I cannot remember when it started or why.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

WaLkAwaY said:


> I have made similar threads on other forums so I wanted to get in on this. I don't play the board game of WH40k so I hope this is okay.
> 
> When I play games on PC I have to have a movie running in the background on my TV. Even though I cannot hear it I can see it peripherally. It is just something that I do I cannot remember when it started or why.


I have that to, I don't know why but I always have the TV on the in the background.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I have that to, I don't know why but I always have the TV on the in the background.


I swear I've nearly worn out my copies of Band of Brothers & The Pacific......


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I always roll dice in-game using both hands, moving them all around so that the dice get fully move around. It can sometimes look a little like a dance when a full squad of Death Company gets the charge, but you gotta optimize the randomness. I also tend to use the dice my buddy will leave at my place accidentally as objectives in games next time we get together. He only gets them back if he is holding the objective by the end of the game. Real stakes.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Actually the "science" employed in that example is flawed and proves almost nothing.


I'd like an elaboration on this please. I'm not saying your wrong by any means, heck i didn't perform the experiment, but to me having dice with faces that weigh different amounts and have a different surface area would bias the role. I disagree with the "rounded corners make the dice roll easier and makes them more biased" because every edge would have the same lack of friction. But i can totally understand how having more plastic on one side of a cube will effect the way that the cube moves.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not sure it is a weird quirk or not, but I like to record the results of all of the dice rolls and calculate the probability of the various results. 

Another thing which makes some of my friends laugh, if not rase an brow is that if I have had a shot or two I narrate games. Doesn't even have to be my game, I will narrate other games and make up stories around the battles. I think I have named at least 90% of the models in my gaming group.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Using my dreadnaught in close comabat and saying, "Bless him revered Ancient Leopold." as he crushes those foolish enough to stand in his way.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I have that to, I don't know why but I always have the TV on the in the background.


Maybe it acts as a buffer from getting too absorbed into the game? I mean you have a little bit of distraction on either the right or left of your vision or an auditory distraction it keeps you on edge. I guess the same could be said about multitasking. Maybe I do it because I love to multitask and if I do not have a few things going on at the same time I get complacent and start playing like I want to go to sleep.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to announce what each unit was about to do, in an order format, in a silly officer voice..... :blush:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'd like an elaboration on this please. I'm not saying your wrong by any means, heck i didn't perform the experiment, but to me having dice with faces that weigh different amounts and have a different surface area would bias the role. I disagree with the "rounded corners make the dice roll easier and makes them more biased" because every edge would have the same lack of friction. But i can totally understand how having more plastic on one side of a cube will effect the way that the cube moves.


It's more along the lines of the article saying, we got 36 dice rolled them 1000 times and decide that all GW dice are bias.

I wonder what percentage of the total number of rolls undertaken by GW dice in any given day 36,000 is ? The problem is how do you work out what is a reasonable test sample to be able to make any assessment on the population as a whole. Particularly given that the whole concept is that GW dice are inconsistent you need to first establish how many dice you need to ensure you have a group of dice is representative of all the dice. 

Also Casino Dice aren't square and clear because it makes the better they are square and clear so that it is easy to see if they have been altered.

The small amount of weight bias you might get from the holes being drilled out would have an insignificant impact on the outcome.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Also we generally roll multiple dice simultaneously on uneven surfaces and bounce them off terrain, themselves and other objects. Even if they don't roll "perfectly" then they do well enough for our purposes. I would certainly have noticed by now if my dice rolled 1s 29% of the time! A much bigger factor than dice shape is *how* you roll them - anyone can tell you that if the dice only spins along one axis (a common mistake) then you reduce your odds of rolling a number along that axis to almost 1-in-4 instead of 1-in-6 due to the two facings not on that axis being excluded. It's even worse when you consider that since most people hold dice a fairly uniform distance above the table and roll them at a uniform speed, the dice almost always spin the same number of times as they fall. You can easily roll four or more consecutive 6s if you hold the dice at the right height with the correct face showing.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Sethis said:


> Also we generally roll multiple dice simultaneously on uneven surfaces and bounce them off terrain, themselves and other objects. Even if they don't roll "perfectly" then they do well enough for our purposes. I would certainly have noticed by now if my dice rolled 1s 29% of the time! A much bigger factor than dice shape is *how* you roll them - anyone can tell you that if the dice only spins along one axis (a common mistake) then you reduce your odds of rolling a number along that axis to almost 1-in-4 instead of 1-in-6 due to the two facings not on that axis being excluded. It's even worse when you consider that since most people hold dice a fairly uniform distance above the table and roll them at a uniform speed, the dice almost always spin the same number of times as they fall. You can easily roll four or more consecutive 6s if you hold the dice at the right height with the correct face showing.


And that is why I use the "random integer" generator on my TI-83 to create almost random rolls so that conversations like this can never happen.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

LTKage said:


> And that is why I use the "random integer" generator on my TI-83 to create almost random rolls so that conversations like this can never happen.


You really use your graphing calculator to come up with your dice rolls?


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I personally when I play my nids like to make strange noises that I believe would be tyranid language as if talking to them.

And my buddy who plays orks likes to yell in a comical ork voice about whatever they are doing.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

LTKage said:


> And that is why I use the "random integer" generator on my TI-83 to create almost random rolls so that conversations like this can never happen.


I know that some people have techniques and whatnot for rolling dice, but using a calculator to generate a random number doesn't have the same feel as holding the dice in your hand and tossing them.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The Sturk said:


> I know that some people have techniques and whatnot for rolling dice, but using a calculator to generate a random number doesn't have the same feel as holding the dice in your hand and tossing them.


Well, at least it is an effective way of eliminating outside influence, i.e. the terrain interfering with rolls and shit like that. Or the dice standing on one corner in the middle of the board with no terrain or unevenness (if that is even a word...) around it. Not sure quite how it managed to do that... happened twice in one game. Was quite strange...


----------



## I'm Randy Butter-Nuts (Dec 7, 2012)

I always tend to do two things:
1. Before a game, I always have at least 2 liters of pepsi at hand (Always).
2. None of my models die in a normal fashion. They either explode or are victims to spontaneous combustion.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm Randy Butter-Nuts said:


> 2. None of my models die in a normal fashion. They either explode or are victims to spontaneous combustion.


There's been a few models laying down in a bloody path behind a character or two on my table tops! hahaha it's awesome, specially in kill teams.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

DeathJester921 said:


> Well, at least it is an effective way of eliminating outside influence, i.e. the terrain interfering with rolls and shit like that. Or the dice standing on one corner in the middle of the board with no terrain or unevenness (if that is even a word...) around it. Not sure quite how it managed to do that... happened twice in one game. Was quite strange...


I think of it as a way to stop bitching and save time when rolling large numbers. 40 twin-linked poison shots takes a while to roll. It also has the added advantage of making my calculator into something other than a paperweight most of the time.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have two quirks I can't handle people who waste forces trying to take destructible buildings. after the third time I have to point out that they can blow it up.

My second quirk is that I tend to write short stories in my head about anything really awesome or incredibly funny that happens.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> My second quirk is that I tend to write short stories in my head about anything really awesome or incredibly funny that happens.


Nothing wrong with that one!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I like to think my orks sings while they walk up to battle, kind of like the swedish chef on the Muppets show. Then if any models fall over while moving I shout at them and accuse them for beeing lazy. While playing Eldar this is all done by telepathy. :wink:

And when declaring a charge I hum the attack-melody from Warlords II. Haha.. I still play turn based strategy games from 1993 :victory:


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

You know the Kill Bill music whenever shit is going down? When the screen goes red?

I play that tune from my phone every time my Vanguard Veterans go into close combat with Tau Firewarriors...
The Vanguard squad has 5 men with a total of 8 power swords plus 2 LC's on the Sgt.

It is a massacre.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> I like to rest my testicles on my opponents miniature case before the game and explain that this is a yorkshire pre-Roman battle custom.



Ahhh lulz at fellow Yorkshireman. 

I place a 2p (tuppence) on the edge of the gaming board and sort of gamble against myself. If I win it goes into the beer pot, a loss goes into the 'bills' pot. I don't like the bills pot.


I also never reroll ones with the same die, always start movement/shooting/combat from the left working across the board, and have dice matching whichever army I'm fielding (ie black/white ones for the BTs, green/brown for catachans)...

OCD is bad


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Dextus said:


> I also never reroll ones with the same die, always start movement/shooting/combat from the left working across the board, and have dice matching whichever army I'm fielding (ie black/white ones for the BTs, green/brown for catachans)...
> 
> OCD is bad


Heh, almost like faction dice 


I do the left-right thing as well :blush:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I like to insist that all Space Wolves are named 'Sven'.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Zion said:


> I like to insist that all Space Wolves are named 'Sven'.


Sven Svener Svensson?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I always use my little dice for scatter and leadership, but my big ones for rolling hits/wounds. For some reason, whenever a single model gets taken out in shooting or cc, but is the only one, I always call the model steve and say he was a dick anyways.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Brother Dextus said:


> I place a 2p (tuppence) on the edge of the gaming board and sort of gamble against myself. If I win it goes into the beer pot, a loss goes into the 'bills' pot. I don't like the bills pot.


We do something similar with objective markers sometimes. We often place £ coins on the table to use as objective markers. If you control said objective marker at the end of the game you keep it.

Adds an interesting side to 5/6 of the main rulebook missions.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Not an ork player personally, but a few years back we had one quirky yet fun to be around ork player who always yelled "Waaaggh" when he declared a waaaagh. Now, all the ork players think it is cool and they all do it. I actually encourages new people to play orks, even if it scares passerbys. But I don't even consider it a quirk anymore. 

Whenever I play high elves and use the book of hoeth, I always laugh at people who bought stuff like dispel scrolls or channelled a dispel die - the say "If only...". Whenever I get EoTG with my warriors of chaos, I sometimes say something like "The gods have blessed me mortal. You can't beat me", but only to people I can joke around with. With tyranids, if I ever kill a character in a challenge, I always talk about biomass for the hive fleet. Whenever I kill a ogryn or nork, I takl about more biomass for the hive fleet. People who get my first comments think its funny. 

Whenever I see someone take a necron flyer list to a newbie, someone under 15 or 16, especially if they have no anti flier (nids without flyrants) I have the urge to say "wheeee" and throw all their night scythes out a window.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> When I play against Orks, and my opponent says he's going to fire a Rokkit, I compulsively sneak in "no, it's a MISSile" just before the die hits the table so he'll miss.
> 
> It works.



I only fire rockets, missiles always miss....


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

During games I occasionally stop to cook with two teams given £10 to shop for ingredients.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> During games I occasionally stop to cook with two teams given £10 to shop for ingredients.


True story. :laugh:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Everyone at my store calls shooting "shoosting" for some odd reason.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

i like making fluff for everything, so if my flesh tearers face anything try and come up with legit fluff for it, mostly just theyve all gone crazy with the redthirst or something, and i like imagining my flesh tearers ripping apart the enemy and drinking in their blood, or shield bashing a fateweaver and then jumping on his head and smashing his skull in- like a dragon kill in skyrim, or just my marines shoulder bashing in and imagining bones shattering, chain swords whirring and screams. i have a very vivid and gory imagination


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Kiro, I don't think that is a gamer quirk at all mainly because 40k is a war game with giant guns, space knights, totalitarian regimes, and soul-eating demons. If there is *not* blood and gore everywhere, then I do not know what game you've been playing.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Alsojames said:


> Everyone at my store calls shooting "shoosting" for some odd reason.


Goldmember, and we do it too.


----------



## Brother Anvil (Oct 17, 2011)

I call the shooting fase "Ze PewPewFaze" with a thick german accent ( picked it up in my former gaming group I guess ), ALWAYS move from left to right across the board finishing off fases and taunt my opponents ( those I know at least ) when they roll their dice by calling out what I need, not what THEY need


----------

